
Ask HN: Apple AirPods features - georgegeo
whatsup. Im trying to come up with a way to make two pairs of AirPods to connect to one iOS (android) device. from what I read it seems apple made their AirPods to be shown as some kind of special device not a regular bluetooth audio device. bc of we cannot pair two headsets to one device. does anyone know how to code swift and change AirPods&#x27; settings so they are displayed as regular bluetooth devices. it seems really dumb that apple didn&#x27;t make a public AirPods api...
======
georgegeo
MAYBE they implement this feature in AirPods 2 but I doubt it.

------
georgegeo
if anyone knows how to code swift (AirPods) pls contact me

